

My new start-up - ad bid - bozzie123
http://www.adbid.biz/

======
wagemanh4x
I think that if you work hard and believe in yourself you will have an awesome
life.

I am not sure if ad bid (your spelling) will be successful. I had a similar
idea a few years ago and actually started building it. I quit when I realized
I hate advertising and had no passion for advertising. I would not be happy
working on something that supports something I dislike for the rest of my
life.

Let it be noted that what I think about your startup, even though the response
was requested, does not matter. If you believe in it do it.

------
bozzie123
what do you all think ?

